# No host located when trying to set up a LAN session



## TBShaffer88 (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm trying to play a couple of PC games over LAN with my friend, however I'm experiencing some problems. Namely, the games in question are unable to find the LAN match of the host. The games in question are as follows: Command and Conquer Generals: Zero Hour (with and without the Shockwave mod), Stronghold Crusader: Extreme, and Midtown Madness 2. 

What makes this problem particularly odd is that all of the aforementioned games have explicit LAN capability, as they are older games before the era of DRM and always-on internet connections, and I've been able to play other games with my friend over LAN, such as the regular Command and Conquer Generals, and Supreme Commander. Our two computers both run Windows 7 Home Premium, however, they are different models. 

My friend's computer is an HP (I don't know the specs other than that) and my computer is a Gateway NV53A. Both computers are laptops. I've tried running several different configurations--wirelessly through my house's router, physically connecting the two computers, setting up a VPN on which to run the games, as well as trying to run them through Hamachi, a VPN-through-Internet client. Nothing works, so does anybody have an answer?


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

You need something to manage the LAN games, such as a router. As far as i know, you can't just plug two PC's into each other. Do they see each other in the network places? Because if they do then it's just a game specific issue.


----------



## TBShaffer88 (Feb 6, 2012)

Hey there, thank you so much for your quick reply. As I said at the end of my last post, yeah, I've tried routing it through my house router (we're on a wireless network) and trying to use Hamachi as an intermediary client. We can see each other in the network, and in other games that we play. So yes, it is a game-specific issue, and so I was hoping someone with specific game experience would be able to help me. Again, I really do appreciate your reply, and am thankful you got on it so quickly. Have a good evening (if you're in the US, anyway)


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Yep, West-Coast. Alright, game specific LAN issues doesn't surprise me at all. Midtown Madness 2, that's a game I used to play endlessly. Granted, I was like 9, but whatever.

The real issue is pure lack of information on errors regarding that game. It seems like it will work fine over wired, but as soon as people go wireless, it just stops. Maybe invest in a 10/100/1000 switch for LAN play? It will also give you lightning fast file transfers between the PCs.

You can also try GameRanger. I always had issues with Borderlands multiplayer until I tried GameRanger. It's basically a multiplayer server game manager, and quite useful.


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

*Hey TBShaffer88 and welcome to TSF!*

Just confirming a few things:

1. The host of the game usually has to have certain ports forwarded to receive data from a connecting client. Are those ports forwarded?

2. As one of you two is hosting the game, which you MUST do in order to connect (and it doesn't sound like you are doing this) are you connecting to the other PC with the IP that is showing on your network device listings?

3. Did you check that your anti-virus is not blocking connections out/in-going with the other machine?

Just a quick note about number 2: From your description you two sound like are trying to connect to each other by simply typing each others IPs in on the LAN network screen without any actual host. One of you two must create a local game and then the other must connect to the first, who has their ports forwarded, under the IP which they are identified with on their network. This is easier to do with a router as it will list the IP of connected devices, usually, under the "Status" tab of their settings. Otherwise, you can find that information in the network device listings on Windows 7.

I look forward to your reply and good luck,

Fluidz


----------



## TBShaffer88 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sheesh! This is the fastest tech help I've gotten short of over the phone. And there's no hold music!  Really appreciate this stuff, guys. All right, I'll try to answer questions chronologically, starting with PoWn3d_0704's reply:


> The real issue is pure lack of information on errors regarding that game. It seems like it will work fine over wired, but as soon as people go wireless, it just stops. Maybe invest in a 10/100/1000 switch for LAN play? It will also give you lightning fast file transfers between the PCs.
> 
> You can also try GameRanger. I always had issues with Borderlands multiplayer until I tried GameRanger. It's basically a multiplayer server game manager, and quite useful.


I will try wired solutions, as well as GameRanger, however, could you elaborate on what a 10/100/1000 switch is? I've never heard of that before. Also, if at all remotely possible, I'd like a solution which uses Hamachi--I got Hamachi in the first place so that we'd be able to still play games with each other while we were physically separated--my friend is at college, a good hour or so from me, and he only comes home on the occasional weekend, but if Hamachi worked, we could fire up a quick game some night when he didn't have any homework. If that's not an option, however, that's okay too. Just want to make sure I have all the info out there. Now, for Fluidz' reply:


> 1. The host of the game usually has to have certain ports forwarded to receive data from a connecting client. Are those ports forwarded?
> 
> 2. As one of you two is hosting the game, which you MUST do in order to connect (and it doesn't sound like you are doing this) are you connecting to the other PC with the IP that is showing on your network device listings?
> 
> 3. Did you check that your anti-virus is not blocking connections out/in-going with the other machine?


1. No, I haven't specifically forwarded ports as I'm unsure how to do it and was unaware that that needed to be done for a LAN game. Could you direct me to a tutorial?

2. Yes, at least, I'm using the IPV4s that are coming up in my command line when I run the ipconfig command...

3. I use AVG 2011--was unaware that this could potentially block connections--I believed that it left that to Windows Firewall, and I made sure that it allowed all connections.

And to reply to your note on 2: I usually make sure that the game is hosted before inviting other players--but a note from me, at least in CnC:Generals:Zh, it has a waiting lobby where you can see all other players, be it online or on a network. We are both invisible to each other even there, before we host a game. And, of course, then, the same situation occurs when we actually host said game. Invisibility to the other player.


----------



## PoWn3d_0704 (Aug 17, 2009)

Sorry! I really did mean to reply sooner. I had the page all up and on auto-refresh. But got side tracked. Lets go from the top. a 10/100/1000 switch is called a gigabit switch, can be found here...
Newegg.com - TRENDnet TEG-S5g Gigabit GREENnet Switch 10/100/1000Mbps 5 x RJ45 1K MAC Address Table 104Kbytes Buffer Memory
Runs two PCs together and it's great for LAN parties.

Here is a site on Port Forwarding. I haven't gone through it yet, but see if you can figure something out on here. 
Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com

Kill your Anti-Virus and your firewall. Kill the Firewall, not just allow all connections. See if that helps.


----------



## TBShaffer88 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks again for your help, I will try all the aforementioned solutions and get back to you on the results as soon as I can--I'm a little short on greenbacks right now  So the gigabit switch will have to wait, at least a bit. But again, thank you, you guys have all been awesome.


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

TBShaffer88 said:


> 1. No, I haven't specifically forwarded ports as I'm unsure how to do it and was unaware that that needed to be done for a LAN game. Could you direct me to a tutorial?


This could be a potential problem so try port forwarding the required ones for CnC: G: ZH which can be found here: 

Command & Conquer Zero Hour (New Ports)

and here:

Ports listed by application. - PortForward.com

I'd suggest using the ones listed on portforward.com first, and if that works to no avail try forums.isaserver.org's listing. As PoWn3d has suggested you can find instructions for port forwarding at the following address:



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Here is a site on Port Forwarding. I haven't gone through it yet, but see if you can figure something out on here.
> Port Forwarding Guides Listed by Manufacturer and Model - PortForward.com


As they list instructions for each router by model name you can look underneath or behind your device for it's model name, usually printed on a sticker or engraved.

Also try PoWn3d suggestion, coupled with the port forwarding.



PoWn3d_0704 said:


> Kill your Anti-Virus and your firewall. Kill the Firewall, not just allow all connections. See if that helps.


Finally, if none of these works and you happen to have purchased or have a router capable of doing the following, you should try this: Setting your router to DMZ mode. If that doesn't work then it must be a PC dependent issue and nothing to do with your network specifically.

Good luck!


----------

